# TX IMPORT SHOOTOUT in San Antonio on 2/6/05



## GucciGRL (Oct 27, 2003)

Some TX racers on Honda Tech helped plan this "Texas Shootout" since none of the other racing events are coming back to TX next year. Anyone from here going?

If anyone would like to help pass out flyers for this show, please email your name and mailing address to [email protected] They'll mail you flyers and give you a promoter number. Promoters are given $2 for every flyer that comes in with their number on it. If 200 of your flyers come in, you’ll get $400! Spectators bring in the flyer because of the $2 off coupon.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

put me down ! i emailed them about it !


----------



## lrseclipse (Nov 2, 2004)

ill be there showing...


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

lrseclipse said:


> ill be there showing...



wish i could make it


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

sweeeeeeet


----------

